# How do I prevent fungus growing on the eggs



## cat001

2 out of 22 of my corn snake eggs are growing fungus, I've been cleaning it off dialy with a damp tissue but it grows back pretty fast! The eggs don't really look that unhealthy, they are plump and have been incubating for a month now. How can I prevent this fungus from growing without damaging the embryo inside?


----------



## muru

sprinkle some athletes foot powder on top of the eggs, not a stupid amount but just a sprinkle, it will prevent mold, what is the humidity inside your incubator?


----------



## crow

Fungus does not usually grow on good eggs and if it does should not effect them if they are fertile. Have you any spagnum moss in with the eggs? I put a loose clump over mine to catch any condensation drips as that can cause problems. The acidic moss helps to keep fungus away also.

Some times you get eggs that look ok right to the end but were never fertile. Be prepared to loose a couple they don`t all make it evertime!


----------



## cat001

crow said:


> Fungus does not usually grow on good eggs and if it does should not effect them if they are fertile. Have you any spagnum moss in with the eggs? I put a loose clump over mine to catch any condensation drips as that can cause problems. The acidic moss helps to keep fungus away also.
> 
> Some times you get eggs that look ok right to the end but were never fertile. Be prepared to loose a couple they don`t all make it evertime!


 
I usually use vermiculite but this time i'm using the sphagnum moss, strange because i dont usually get moldy eggs.

The humidity is perhaps a bit too high but the eggs closer to the surface(they're fussed together) are dimpling in, would damp paper towel over the top of them help better than increasing the overall humidity or could that damage the eggs atall?

I'll get some athletes foot powder asap for the eggs!


----------



## muru

if the humidity is a bit lower i put a slightly damp piece of kitchen roll over the eggs like you metioned, it wont harm them at all


----------



## cat001

muru said:


> if the humidity is a bit lower i put a slightly damp piece of kitchen roll over the eggs like you metioned, it wont harm them at all


ok, thanks! : victory:


----------

